

How to validate the attractiveness of your mobile game/app icon? - eddylkh

Hello~<p>I've already made an iPhone game. I've prepared several versions of icons and hoping to test which icon is the best.<p>Any good (and cheap) method to test which icon does attract most users? Please advise.<p>I currently use Admob (the mobile advertising network), where I make advertising banners with icons and choose the icon with most click rate.<p>Any other ideas?
======
ravikanth
Use voting buttons(message options)for your ICON images from the MS outlook
and flood the mail across your list or organization to check which is the
best. Ravikanth

------
tersiag
Why not put them on Amazon's Turk site and have people vote for their favorite
one, for a small sum

